# Sushi grade fish in Denver area?



## dafox (Sep 19, 2020)

I live in Northern Colorado and can get sushi grade tuna and salmon at Whole foods in Fort Collins. I've bought masago in Denver at the Japanese grocery store in Sakura square, they also sell tuna and salmon there. I've looked at Pacific Ocean Market oriental super markets but am not comfortable buying fish from them that I would eat raw. Are there any places in Denver or northern Colorado to get sushi grade fish?


----------



## 5698k (Sep 19, 2020)

If you’re interested in a restaurant, Foraged in the dairy block is excellent. Chef Duy Pham is the raw bar king there.


----------



## dafox (Sep 19, 2020)

5698k said:


> If you’re interested in a restaurant, Foraged in the dairy block is excellent. Chef Duy Pham is the raw bar king there.


Cool thanks, what is the name of the restaurant? 
I used to really enjoy going out for sushi but since getting celiac disease and developing a soy intolerance I haven't found a sushi restaurant that I think I would be safe eating at, hence my interest in making sushi myself now.


----------



## dafox (Sep 19, 2020)

5698k said:


> If you’re interested in a restaurant, Foraged in the dairy block is excellent. Chef Duy Pham is the raw bar king there.


Found it,








FOR[a]GED







www.foragedrestaurant.com




Thanks


----------



## 9mmbhp (Sep 19, 2020)

Try HMart (H Mart 2751 S Parker Rd Aurora, CO Grocery Stores - MapQuest)
They have a live fish counter, good meats and a vast fresh produce section if you're interested in asian veggies.

Also, most fish used for sushi/sashimi has been frozen to deal with parasites so mail order & overnight shipping is a viable albeit expensive option. I've used Catalina Offshore co-op out of San Diego many times (Buy Sushi Grade Fish Online | Sashimi | CatalinaOP).


----------



## dafox (Sep 19, 2020)

Found a seafood market in Longmont, Blue Reef, going to give them a try.


----------

